# Ice Perch Off Cleveland



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I've wanted to investigate the following for years. I know the later in the year on soft water, the closer(and better) the perch bite gets-probably due to baifish coming into cooler waters!?. At some point , it's just too miserable to continue pursuing them by boat, then has to come hard water. Wondering if anyone goes after them "nearshore" off Cleveland with "good ice" conditions? Thinking the 20-30 ft region(maybe even shallower?) off Wildwood in front of the hospital "should be" excellent for perch given the right conditions! Likely other species to keep things interesting as well.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

never very good conditions off Cleveland!
there was some posts in the past of guys trying but would really have to be locked up.
( check the erie threads)
cutters and ships keep it open, but some of the marinas might hold some perch?
always go west or inland myself. safer ice and more reliable conditions


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I would never fish the open lake through the ice out of Cleveland. There are a few factors behind this decision. The first being stack ice. The lake being what it is, near shore you will get layers of ice. You will drill through a foot of ice, have 8 inches of water beneath it, and then another foot of ice. It's damned near impossible to get down to the fish. The second and the most deciding factor for me is the size of the lake itself. It's 55 miles to the Canadian shore from Cleveland. Rarely does the lake freeze entirely. The lake can freeze up solid for 10 miles from the Ohio shore and then have 30 miles of open water beyond it. I have seen ice on the lake be as far as the eye can see one day, the wind changes, and the next there is nothing but open water. Just not worth the risk for me.
However, if we get a good solid freeze, Cleveland harbor can be productive for Perch through the ice. Just a word of warning, do not try to access the harbor from the ramp at Edgewater. The channel that leads in to the harbor can have some pretty strong currents ripping through it. The ice is not safe by any means. 

Hope this helps.
Wes


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 13, 2004)

If youwant to make the drive to Erie PA and buy the license Presque Isle bay is youre safest bet in normal ice conditions with some good sized perch to be had. Sight fishing at the head of the bay before ice out can be very productive.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Two years back, when we had huge ice, I ventured out from Whiskey Island. Popped some holes, ice was well over 24" thick! There were tracks from people walking all the way out to the lighthouse! Still spooky though, I didn't venture too far. Didn't find any fish either, but I didn't move much since it was a real pain drilling through that much ice. At the end of this season, I did catch a few perch in the marina so I might try that this year.

That's Cleveland lighthouse in the back ground.


----------

